
A Google employee lives in a truck in the parking lot - deegles
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employee-lives-in-truck-in-parking-lot-2015-10
======
jakejake
I don't really know how to feel about this. I certainly respect the guy for
being thrifty. At the same time it seems sad that an employee of one of the
most successful companies on earth is living in a truck. I know this is a
choice he has made and probably isn't technically necessary.

~~~
sea2summit
Considering we have a serious homeless and housing problem in the Bay Area and
wages outside of tech aren't keeping up with the cost of living I'm not going
to feel sad for this guy. Respect the thrifty, but sad? No fuckin way.

~~~
jakejake
Oh, I'm not sad for this guy at all - he's doing this by choice. The sadness
is the fact that housing is so unaffordable. The irony is that these
successful companies have driven up the price, but the average worker there
can barely afford to live there and still have a life. If this is a viable
choice for somebody working as a software developer at one of the most
successful companies in the world, what hope is there for the ordinary working
person?!

------
vic_nyc
I'm surprised this didn't get upvoted. This is another excellent example of
the innovative spirit that drives the Valley!

~~~
protomyth
They do this in a lot of places like western North Dakota (we use a bit more
insulation though). This is basically a cry for help in housing /
infrastructure.

